# Sherwin Williams Dry Erase Coating



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Has anybody used this product? 

I have a customers that wants me to paint a door with chalkboard paint and I was thinking about suggesting this one.


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think dry erase is a clear coat that is applied to color paint.
I am actually bidding a job at a pediatricians office using this brand.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

dim715 said:


> I think dry erase is a clear coat that is applied to color paint.
> I am actually bidding a job at a pediatricians office using this brand.


Yes that is what it is? is a gloss clear coat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My rep will be getting me some, and I was planning on writing up something for BP. I spoke to him a few weeks ago and he said there was issues with packaging, it comes with an activator, and they had to move production to one of their automotive facilities. 

Should be available soon.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> My rep will be getting me some, and I was planning on writing up something for BP. I spoke to him a few weeks ago and he said there was issues with packaging, it comes with an activator, and they had to move production to one of their automotive facilities.
> 
> Should be available soon.


 How dare you? I was going to do the same thing. Don't tell me the next is something about PrimeRX


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

You know that stuff retails for 600$ a gallon?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Painter-Aaron said:


> You know that stuff retails for 600$ a gallon?


HA! Does it come with a pallet of Duration Home and ProMar 200? :lol:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Quart Kit = $ 134.99 plus tax

Gallon Kit = $ 449.99 plus tax


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Quart Kit = $ 134.99 plus tax
> 
> Gallon Kit = $ 449.99 plus tax


That's crazy, I'll have a look tomorrow but I know there are dry erase kits out there for far less.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

At $449.99 I bet that stuff will fly off the shelves. :no:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's one for $20


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Here's one for $20
> 
> View attachment 16588


 This brand works just as good. SW had their brand of it sitting out on their display counter for over a year and never sold a one.They finally removed it and stored it on their backroom shelves where it still sitting pretty as to this day!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Here's one for $20
> 
> View attachment 16588


We have been using the Rustoleum in an office building regularly and yes...
it works as good.
It is something like a waterbourne epoxy.
Easy to work with. 
Prep surface good, smoothen surface if needed.
Use a good acrylic primer with some sheen,
apply two coats and you are done in a day.

There is "IDEA paint" doing the same thing for hundreds per quart!
This one seems to be fine.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> You know that stuff retails for 600$ a gallon?


 Chalk another one up for SW.:yes:


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We just completed a job with this coating. We painted a 4' x 4' square in a boy's bedroom. Key: this coating CANNOT be written on with dry-erase markers for a full 7 days after application.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Has anybody used this product?
> 
> I have a customers that wants me to paint a door with chalkboard paint and I was thinking about suggesting this one.


Chalk board paint or dry erase... pick one. One is black, the other is white.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Chalk board paint or dry erase... pick one.


I needed input on dry erase. But at that price I don't care if it really works or not.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Chalk board paint or dry erase... pick one. One is black, the other is white.


Ben Moore sells a chalkboard paint that comes in just about every one of their colors.


----------



## PrecisionCoatings (May 29, 2013)

*Dry Erase Paint*

New here to the forum; pardon my junior status!

Factors to consider when choosing a dry erase paint include:

- Odor level 
- Water or Solvent?
- LEED compliant / Isocyanates
- Pot life
- Recommended coverage (sq ft / gallon)
- Can product be brushed, rolled, and/or sprayed
- Cure time
- Chemical resistance / dry erase marker "ghosting"
- Available in gallons and quarts?

My company manufactures a dry erase product called EeZeClean and I'd be happy to answer any questions about the product or the general aspects of the coatings via message. Best of luck w/ this busy season.

Thanks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PrecisionCoatings said:


> New here to the forum; pardon my junior status!
> 
> Factors to consider when choosing a dry erase paint include:
> 
> ...


$360 is still too much much for a gallon kit. My customer wants chalkboard paint on a door and I wanted to suggest dry erase instead but I didn't know it was very high priced.


----------



## PrecisionCoatings (May 29, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> $360 is still too much much for a gallon kit. My customer wants chalkboard paint on a door and I wanted to suggest dry erase instead but I didn't know it was very high priced.


I get where you're coming from. It's not cheap. That said, you should be able to paint a door (even two doors) with a Quart kit. Best of luck with your bid.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Chalk board paint or dry erase... pick one. One is black, the other is white.


 Chalkboard paint comes in an array of colors now.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Roamer said:


> Ben Moore sells a chalkboard paint that comes in just about every one of their colors.


 So does rust oleum.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

I have not used SW Dry Erase product,but would like to know about performance and pricing.The product I've used is a Wolf Gordon product called WINK or Walls Love Ink.The corporate designers at my bread and butter account specifify this product.They almost always want entire walls painted with it and I found it impossible to apply it without getting roller lap marks while looking at it angular.It does seem to work well,meaning that it erases clean.Some walls they call for it on just have more paint stipple than others.Walls with more stipple takes more effort to erase.The smoother the better for sure.The product comes with what is basically a liquid wax that you apply by cloth after 5 days.pricing is this 50 sf $125,100sf $215,200sf $400.Any reveiw on SW's
http://www.wolfgordon.com/wink


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We have a private school right across the street from our office. We've painted one wall in every class room with Idea Paint Dry Erase. We initially used the solvent based product but its odor was so strong that no other trades could work in the building. 

The school used the boards for one school year and experienced quite a bit of ghosting from their markers. This was due to several different factors. Some of the walls were not a level 5 finish, so the ridges in the finished drywall caught the erased markers and left ridges of whatever color they were using. We also had a couple of walls that had 'holidays' on them and that of course led to further ghosting. Also the school was using unapproved markers on some boards and not using the liquid erase for the dry erase pads.

We re-coated all of those same walls a year later with the water-based version. All of the walls were sanded meticulously, primed and painted with a uniform finish. The school is very happy with the end results.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sherwin Williams dry erase= dry billfold!


----------



## Handy Shlomi (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey, 
I'm new here, and am really looking for some help.
I bought the *Sherwin Williams Dry Erase Coating* and cant figure out how to work with it.
There are no instructions besides the warning and I was told to treat it like an epoxy by a *Sherwin Williams* Store manager???
He mentioned that if applied wrong it will never dry!
That being said I don't want to take the risk.

Does anyone know how to prep, mix, and apply this coating properly??
My project is 95% complete and client insists on this particular product!

Thanks In advance!
Shlomi


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Handy Shlomi said:


> Hey,
> I'm new here, and am really looking for some help.
> I bought the *Sherwin Williams Dry Erase Coating* and cant figure out how to work with it.
> There are no instructions besides the warning and I was told to treat it like an epoxy by a *Sherwin Williams* Store manager???
> ...


Well first, you want to make sure that the wall is completely smooth. Which you probably already knew but just had to say it. 

The instructions should come with instructions as it did when we were using it. I think the ratio is 2:1 but I could be wrong. 

Basically, you mix up half for the first coat, apply and let it dry for 24 hours. 
Then the next day you mix the other half and apply like you did the first. And don't let anyone write on it for at least a week.

After it is mixed though, you only have a 90 min pot life.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/painting-contractors/products/catalog/dry-erase-coating/

Click the PDS link

When I bought a gallon of this stuff, the manager at the Sherwin Williams printed this out and gave it to me. I don't know why instructions are not included. Just mix the 2 parts together and mix it as instructed and you will be fine.


----------

